# Dating / NT scan



## Twitchy (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello everyone...

Well, we had our 12 week scan yesterday...and thank goodness, all seems to be ok!  A lovely, wriggly "active" baby...Phew!!!  We had the Nuchal Translucency scan & blood tests (results pending) which they are rolling out in our area for "high risk" groups like diabetics (not sure if we're actually high risk, or if it's because the single blood test gives false high risk readings for us...).  Not had the formal results yet, but the NT bit looked ok, so fingers crossed.

HbA1c is down to 6.4%, which is good news, flip side is the doc's point of view was that they think I'm having too many hypos (partly because of the good HbA1c) so want me to cull the back ground insulin...again, not really hearing what I was saying about this pushing all my results up and my still having hypos anyway...grr.  One day I'll learn not to bother arguing & just nod & smile...!

Also confirmed that you still can't get carb counted food on the maternity wards...although the nutritionist is prepared to be contacted at the time & to help me "estimate" the carbs in the portions... hmm...we'll see.  2-3 weeks of sarnies again then!   (No hardship actually, I remember what the food was like first time round lol!!)

Anyway, enough rambling...just a bit sense of relief that beanlet seems to be ok.


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2009)

hi thats great news that the baba is all fine and your hbA is really great , we all aim gfor 6.5 so you having 6.4 is brill , im so pleased for you twitchy x


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks!  I managed a 5.2% last time (how?!!!) so I haven't beaten my pb yet lol!  Feels better than 7.5 did though...


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Thanks!  I managed a 5.2% last time (how?!!!) so I haven't beaten my pb yet lol!  Feels better than 7.5 did though...



i bet it does hun. 5.2% thats brill im due hbA next month hope mines at least 6.5%


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2009)

Wonderful news Twitchy! I think you probably have much better experience about your basal levels than the doctor does, as far as you are concerned!  Rapunzel? (I'm determined to get a diabetes support baby called Rapunzel!)


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Wonderful news Twitchy! I think you probably have much better experience about your basal levels than the doctor does, as far as you are concerned!  Rapunzel? (I'm determined to get a diabetes support baby called Rapunzel!)



aint you just northener you need to find a repunzel somewhere get her in here and champion your cause lol


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great hba1c (same as me) and glad beanlet is well.Are you going to be finding out the sex of the baby. I think perhaps northerner wanted to be called Rapunzel  maybe we should all start calling him that..?


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 25, 2009)

TWITCH!!! SO HAPPY HON!!!!

Sooo pleased! Such great news and it sounds as if it has given you a great lift, you sound good as well. Are you having much sickness? I didnt understand the thing you said about the other tests, but hey- good luck with those results too.

Loving your HbA1c too. My goodness, you deserve it. Be proud.

very excited- looking forward to the updates on the beanlet!

Louisa x


----------



## allisonb (Sep 28, 2009)

That's fantastic news, you must be very relieved.  Well done on the HbA1C too, brilliant.  I think you're right, sometimes you just have to nod and smile ..... in my last pregnancy my consultant said I was having too many hypos and told me I must stop driving immediately.  I live in Sheffield and worked in Doncaster at the time so that was never going to happen.  Consultant suggested that I asked my boss to pay for taxis to get me to work and back....yer right!

Am very very pleased for you.....Allison x


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 30, 2009)

Yay, no more morning sickness!!   We've all just had a really stinking cold, but at least we're all on the mend now.  Actually feeling a bit more energetic too, phew.

Rapunzel...hmm...not sure about that one!  At the moment we're trying to resist the urge to tell the m-i-l that we're going to call Beanlet "Barrak Winston" if it's a boy after inspiring leaders (bit of revenge after her refusing to call our little one by anything other than his full name, which feels a bit formal for the fun little 2 yr old he is!)  he he, must resist!  I think Rapunzel might be a good winner for M-i-l wind-ups if it's a girl though, so you might at least temporarily get your wish Northener! mwah ha ha!!  Just have to wait for the 20 week scan to see if we can tell what it is (not patient enough to wait til birth, missing good wind-up time lol!)

Re the consultants, they mean well but just don't always have enough time to properly look at the results - I know a fair number of the hypos they were worrying about were the result of over zealous corrections of earlier highish results (my bad, too keen!), but that conclusion came after plotting out the results & looking in detail, with my geeky engineer's head on.  I'm going to print out a load of plots next time, in case something more visual helps...!

Thanks for all your encouragement - it really helps keep me smiling!


----------

